
IIS (.se and .nu TLD) releases DNS zone files for the whole TLD - teddyh
https://www.iis.se/english/press/pressreleases/iis-releases-zone-files/
======
_nalply
Good idea to find the last remaining three-letter non-digit domains.

A few weeks ago I wrote a whois script but my IP address got kicked soon
because of ToS violation. My bad.

It's easier with this zone file: cut -f 1 se.zone | egrep "^[a-z]{3}\\.se"

This lists all taken three-letter non-digit .se domains.

~~~
teddyh
As noted in the text: This does not list all registered domains, only those
domains which have configured nameservers. Those domains which are registered
but does not have any name servers configured, those domains are not listed.

~~~
_nalply
Thanks for pointing this out.

